# 96 Maxima plug gap



## j0bach (Feb 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the gap for the 96 Maxima spark plugs?? The ever helpful manual has a big blank & the Nissan site is useless. Not on any of the multiple stickers under the hood either. THANKS!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Per the `97 FSM, gap is 0.039~0.043" (1.0-1.1mm).

If you're buying the OEM NGK's they should be pregapped from the manufacturer and you should not need to regap them.


----------

